# Pens for the knights of Columbus



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Made some pens for my brother knights for helping me and my family. Here they are all euro pens. This is my last acrylic acetate pen blank and I hope the last of these I have to turn what a pain in the ass. The darn thing stunk when I was turning busted out the bottom of 3 blanks two made it. This is one of them my friend that moved to GA 15 years ago came to see me yesterday knew he would show so I made sure I'd make an extra special sketch pencil for him he loved it. :dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glenmore,

Glad you see you haven't lost the bug.

keep up the good work.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Slow down my friend, at the rate you're going, you're in danger of wearing your self out. Never the less it's great to see you back doing what you love to do and talking to you daily I haven't ever heard you sound so bright and alive. Keep it up Glenmore but at a steady pace.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Say pal, I really like the looks of the box wood ero pen. Also, it must be nice to have friends?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellant work again my friend, you have not lost the touch, maybe got even better.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys got some roller ball pens to do next. Hope to have them done in a couple of days.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Say pal, I really like the looks of the box wood ero pen. Also, it must be nice to have friends?


Yes really like that one has that pink streak going through it. Got that one from Bob Noles hint hint wink wink Bob you still have my address. :sarcastic:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> Excellant work again my friend, you have not lost the touch, maybe got even better.


Jerry hope I loose my touch with my brad nailer only hahaha. Darn finger still hurts like heck. But it is healing nicely. :haha:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Glenmore all I can say is you haven't lost your touch. Those are some good looking pens. Of the 20 pen order I have when I get home 10 are acrylic. I don't mind turning acrylic especially with a skew.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie do you use the acetate acrylics or another? I can't stand these the smell is like taking you bottle of ca glue and snorting it. No I don't go around sniffing glue.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I believe that is what they are. I don't have a problem turning them with a skew but do with a gouge.


----------

